# What to do with unwanted food?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The charities Cáritas and the Cruz Roja (Red Cross) both report massive increases in the number of food parcels they are giving out to families in Spain whose unemployment benefit has run out. 

If anyone has unwanted provisions in the cupboard or when they are going away, please don't put it in the bin but take it to your local branch. It will be much appreciated.

To find your nearest branch ask at the local town hall, police station or church, or just Google Cruz Roja + the name of your town.

Has anyone seen collection points in supermarkets?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes. Our local church collects. Our priest collects clothing, furniture and other such items from homes in our village. The Caritas branch meets every Wednesday in the church. Money raised is used to buy food, medicines, clothing etc. for needy families.
You would like the image on the front on our local Caritas leaflet...it depicts Christ lifting up a crucified worker wearing jeans and holding a hammer - the worker, not Christ.


----------

